# Long Island Golden Retriever Club Specialty and Obedience Trial



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Specialty and obedience trial is February 9-11 2012 with Rally on Thursday night and Breed and obedience Friday and Saturday. The LIGRC will be celebrating its 50th anniversary in 2012 and would like to invite others to share in our events.

Visit LIGRC website for more info.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Just a reminder.


----------



## sns3948 (Aug 2, 2011)

Tried looking up the info on the website. Is it not posted yet?


----------

